# 91' Stanza - Running Really Rough



## GearS (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a 91' Stanza and I was just driving along when the car lost all power as the motor seemed to cut out. In actuality the car kept running but now runs really really rough. It sounds like it is only running on 2 out of 4 cyclinders, however it is indeed running on all 4 cylinders. When you go to start the car it kickbacks as if it is out of time. If you press the acceleartor quickly, the motor rpm quickly drops (sounds like the motor cuts out) but doesn't stall. If you slowly feather the gas you can make the car rev up to about 4000 rpn, under no load or under load, until the rpm then drops (sounds like the motor just cuts out again) but doesn't stall. It runs the same no matter if the motor is cold or hot. 

The spark plugs are new and have good spark, plug wires are almost new, I inspected the distributor cap and rotor arm and they seem to be in good condition, everything "appears" good. 

The fuel filter is new, the fuel pressure regulator is new, I checked the fuel pressure with an inline gauge between the fuel filter and fuel injector rail (about 43 psi = good), all fuel injectors are getting the same electrical signal sent to them, so no fuel system problems. 

The car computer does not have any error codes stored in it.

If I adjust the ignition timing by rotating the distributor on the two mounting plate slots it makes the car run a little better, but not much. 

Anyone have any other ideas what is wrong?


----------



## GearS (Aug 6, 2005)

Figured it out, oil leaked into the distributor due to a bad lip deal on distributor shaft and cooked the crank angle/rpm sensor.


----------

